# She's here....it's pretty bad



## tracerace (Jul 28, 2006)

I was shocked...I don't even know what to say...


----------



## Frankie (Jul 28, 2006)

:new_shocked: OHHHHHHHHh myyyyyyyyyyyy

I am so glad she is out of there!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you so much for coming to her rescue.

Is she eating, drinking?????

Best of luck and thank you so much for letting us know.

You have all taken care of right? Need help?


----------



## shortymisty (Jul 28, 2006)

AWWWWWWW that's so heart-wrenching, keep us updated on how she's doing


----------



## Gini (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi everyone..

I talked to Tracy this am and asked that she get the vet and farrier out to see her. I told her

CMHR will pay for those visits and anything else we can do to help.

Tracy went on to say these people have big horses and they are fine and about a $30,000.00

horse rig sitting in their driveway. You know what I'd like to do to them :new_2gunsfiring_v1: :new_2gunsfiring_v1:


----------



## kaykay (Jul 28, 2006)

:no:

I just got off the phone with Gini. I cannot believe the condition of this horse. Has this person been turned in??


----------



## Gini (Jul 28, 2006)

Not yet Kay... They needed to get this horse out of there.... Tracy's husband, with the farrier

talking him thru it got the curls off the hooves. The vet is going out tomorrow and give an

assesment of her situation. Right now she is resting with Tracy sitting with her. She's under

a fan and has no flies or mosquitos on her now. The farrier will be out on Monday as he has

a medical treatment today and can't come any earlier. Lord there has to be a place in H***

for the jerk that let this horse get this way.


----------



## tracerace (Jul 28, 2006)

Gini...you are an absolute angel. And yes...there was a brand new 3 horse, slant trailer with sleeping quarters in the driveway. there were also 3 fat and happy groomed horses in a pasture adjacent to the mud hole this mare was in. And there was another appy in the pen with her - it looked healthy. I'm sure if they fed this little girl anything the appy stole it from her.

Yes, she is eating and drinking and content. My daughter and I (and a friend) removed all of the burrs from her mane and my husband got the curls off of her feet (one was hitting her ankle and the other was just in the way) with a reciprocal saw  . The vet will be here in the morning and the farrier - the poor dear, hurt his back - but he'll be here Monday after he talks with the vet. AT this moment she is laying down and relaxed - alert but relaxed, and munching hay and knickering at the other horses that she can hear.

We have decided to call her, Phoebe. She's surprisingly chipper and sweet. She was just LOVING the grooming and massages. I was laying down in the shaving with her (whileon thephone with Gini) and she was just resting her nose on my arm.

She nips at her hooves...it just breaks myheart. But, at least for now she feels better than she did 6 hours ago.

pray for her.....and thanks everyone, and especially to CMHR...she deserves this and I am so grateful you are helping.

These are the photo's I took just after she arrived. She has since had part ofthe hoof removed and he mane is cleaned up....she's so darned sweet it makes me want to cry.





















I forgot to add that she licked a mineral block for almost 15 minutes straight.... :no:


----------



## kaykay (Jul 28, 2006)

be sure and go slow with her!!! i would only give her a couple mins on the mineral block. also very small meals 4-6 times per day is best. her body will go out of whack if you give her too much too fast. Bless your heart for helping her. Im praying for her


----------



## jdomep (Jul 28, 2006)

I am so glad you have her! I was able to donate some to CMHR this week and by the looks of it they needed it! I hope to do it again in the next week or so - such an important cause when you see pictures like that


----------



## virginia (Jul 28, 2006)

My God, how can people be so f---ing ignorant!! I'm with Gini A there has to be a special place in heck for people that do this to any animal. My stomach turned over when I saw those pictures. I pray she can be helped. Thank you Thank you for being there for her. Geez it takes a LOT to get me mad but I am now.

Ginny StP

After the intitial help with the Vet and Farrier will she be coming to us or still going to A Voice for Animals.?


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jul 28, 2006)

I am just speechless. Bless you for taking her into your home, and for CMHR for all of their help.

Liz R.


----------



## tiny zebra (Jul 28, 2006)

I am speechless


----------



## tracerace (Jul 28, 2006)

virginia said:


> Ginny StP
> 
> After the intitial help with the Vet and Farrier will she be coming to us or still going to A Voice for Animals.?


She's a CMHR rescue



. But I have to tell you...I have 2 boarders here - both wonderful older women (one is a retired psychologist and the other is principal) and they both want to adopt her from CMHR already...lol. They'v both been wonderful to her - in fact one is outside with her now while I eat my first meal of the day



. They have both bought extra shavings and mineral blocks and doting over her with us.


----------



## CharmedMinis (Jul 28, 2006)

So glad you have her now!



:

Just for an FYI for you and your farrier.................

I have a mare whose back feet were just like that when we rescued her from Iowa 3 years ago. Her feet will never be "normal" again. But let your farrier know to go very slow trimming her because her quicks will be located differently than normal hooves. I know that seems pretty obvious, but I have one of the best farriers in the area, and about a year after we got my mare Ellie, we had been trimming her hooves every 6 weeks, and one time my farrier hit a quick pocket, it was an extra area of quick that had meandered through her hoof. It bled a good long time and we had to put her on antibiotics and wrap her hoof for 2 weeks. It was a shock to all of us where that pocket just appeared.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Jul 29, 2006)

You know, as terrible as she looks right now, you can just tell that with some TLC she is going to be a very pretty girl. I can't wait to see the after pics of her. Bless her heart and bless yours too.



:


----------



## capall beag (Jul 29, 2006)

This is disturbing, really disturbing!

At first, I thought the people were just clueless but reading on about the other well kept horses and clearly the people had the financial means to take care of her.......Now I feel sick to my stomach!

I am NOT speechless but everything I have to say about these low life's would not be so good to write!

Disgusting scumbags will have to do.........

More to the point the mare looks darling, she must ahve been in agony :no: :no:

Thank God......wonderful people are there to help her.


----------



## jdomep (Jul 29, 2006)

Did the vet get out? I have been thinking abouyt her and really hope she is okay...


----------



## MInx (Jul 29, 2006)

*Bravo and good job getting her out of there! Perhaps her feet will never be normal as stated, but perhaps with time she can at least be relieved of pain and comfortable grazing.*

Never say never, hoping for the best.

Give her a rub and hug from Carl and I,

Maxine


----------



## tracerace (Jul 29, 2006)

Sorry I didn't update - I was volunteering at a Shriners charity show today. My husband was in charge and did a great job



. SPheobe has had lots of visitors and love



.

The vet is optimistic and says she may do well. We'll know more on Monday after the farrier gets the x rays. She was wormed and she'll need her vax next week (he didn't want to do it all at one time I guess). She's already a different horse...she's got her ears pricked and she nickers at us...she's a dear little heart. It's just amazing how content she is now...she's not nervous or shy at all.

I'll get more pictures tomorrow. I'm struggling with a horrible migraine...being out in the heat all day at the show just wiped me out after having very little sleep the previous 2 nights. I'll sleep so much better tonight!

Thanks so much everyone,

Tracy


----------



## Frankie (Jul 29, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Great news!!!!

For anyone wanting to help Phoebe,,,,,,,,,,*more* items have been added to the CMHR auction.

Go the the auction page, click on CMHR Fundraiser and many great items will come up!!!!!!!

Thanks Tracy!


----------



## tracerace (Jul 30, 2006)

No thanks go to me. Without your support and guidance I would have been lost and simply melted in a pool of tears and hopelessness :no: . In fact, when my friend and I went to get her, we had to _first_, get her out of the pen she was in...which meant picking up her feet and moving them. Once we were outside of the gate we realized the trailer had to be closer. As my friend walked down the road to get the truck (we originally thought we would walk her down the muddy road..we had no idea she was as bad off as this) - I just stood there with her and cried. I'm not so good at being stoic! And I was trying desperately to find Ginis phone number on my cell phone...so I'm standing there swatting off the mosquitoes and flies (it was a virtual swamp) and crying and fumbling with the phone. I never did get Gini at that point - I couldn't work my dumb phone while in that state.

I wanted to add that once Diana from Voice For Horses saw these pictures, she was ready to come and get her. She is emailing for updates and very happy to know you guys are involved. But as a _Rescuer_, I think she's a little sad that she didn't get the chance to help...lol. So, we've sent her on another local rescue! When another farrier in the area heard about Phoebe, he stopped out to see her - he's an apprentice so we won't have him work on her, but he just wanted to see what he had heard about at the vets office. When he was here, he told me there are some people not far from here that have a donkey just like Phoebe...and it just so happens that Diana has loads of experience with Donkeys. So...we're working on getting the little guy out to her.

I don't have extra money, but I'm trying to make up for it in time and energy...I have that




. It feels good to be a small cog in the wheel in something like this for once...I have felt helpless in the past because I just knew that I couldn't afford to help a horse in such dire need because we are on such a budget. So I feel honored to be allowed to give the little that I do have...it's good for my spirit.

Our area has a horrible lack of concern for animal welfare. I may write up a piece about Phoebe and send the pictures to the paper. People need to know that our local laws MUST be changed. This case is basically nonpunishable under our current humane laws. She had shelter, she was 4 feet from a full water tank (even though she probably couldn't get to it) and it appears that he was tossing some hay to her. The fact that he didn't care for her feet or groom her mane and wouldn't have considered fly spray - well, the Humane Shelter manager told me that there isn't a judge in this county that would punish anyone for that. They view them as livestock and not pets...they are very, very much in the mindset that there are better things to spend our time on in the courts. So, I'm going to do what I can to let people know that if they have a horse in this condition, they should give it to someone who can help it. My husband wants to write our representatives and send them these pictures and explain to them that there is no law that prevents this despicable cruelty. We need to stress that Indiana is light years behind most of the country on this topic.

Anyway....

In 24 hours I'll have the x rays. I'll post them here for everyone to see. And then I'll post after the farrier leaves.

Everyone have a great day.

Tracy


----------



## kaykay (Jul 30, 2006)

i just want you to know that time is the most valuable thing you can give!!! yes we have to have money too to help these guys but you cant put a price tag on giving your time to help a needy animal.

i hope you write that article and get the word out. Every piece of exsposure helps!!

thank you so much


----------



## Devon (Jul 30, 2006)

Bless your heart



:


----------



## Casnos Minis (Jul 30, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]Wow. She looks just like Trisket. Her other owner that gave her to CMHR said her feet looked like that when she first got to her barn. Her feet are fine now, Trisket actually told Bonnie that her feet looked funny now. [/SIZE]

Does she have any white on her face? I'm sure once she's better she'll find a nice and loving home.

Christy


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 30, 2006)

Will she have a forever home?


----------



## tracerace (Jul 30, 2006)

Here's more pictures from this morning (the little stinker got out of her stall by slipping under the stall guard so I took advantage of her standing on the matt and got better pictures)...I'll post some afters once the farrier leaves tomorrow. You can see we removed the tip of the curl so it wasn't gouging her...



...but she is desperately needing professional work. I'm counting the hours down to this time tomorrow!


----------



## Leeana (Jul 30, 2006)

Oh my :new_shocked:.

God bless CMHR!

I've never seen anything that bad and i've seen wild mustangs be brought in off the trailer down south and i've never seen hooves that bad even on mustangs. I couldnt imagine seeing her trying to walk with hooves like that, that is so heartbreaking.

With CMHR by her side she can only improve!


----------



## Frankie (Jul 30, 2006)

So glad she is getting care that is needed.

Yeah, if you want to abuse an animal, move to Indiana, it is sickening!!!!

I worked at the County Animal Shelter for several years, I left because I just couldn't handle it any more. All the employees there, faught and faught until we had no fight left. And we never won a darn thing.

Our laws suck and our law makers should be more than embarrassed by what they call "laws" they have made to so call protect animals in this state.

Most of the time I worked there, I spend 98% of the time with my hands tied. And then had to listen to other people accuse me of not having a heart. Maybe at that point I didn't, as it had been broken over and over again due to our wonderful "laws".

In this state, for equine, it's pretty simple,

There must be water present, and food on the property.

So as long as you have a 1/2 bag of grain in your garage, and the same 1/2 bag can be there for 3 months, you are covered! It is beyond disgraceful.

So, especially here, it does take wonderful people like Tracy, and rescues.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## tracerace (Jul 31, 2006)

Well, here are the rads: the RF, well...2/3 of the CB is gone. Sorry about the window screen in the back of the film...I took them on a window.






LF^






RF^


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Aug 6, 2006)

OK....the law is a Donkey, we know that.





These people show, right??

Blow up the pictures of the feet, and of the X-rays, and of the mare herself, and make them into posters stating the names of the people that let her get like this.

Go to a few shows and POST THEM!!!!

Put them up in feed barns where they shop, put them up in the Vets.

Name and SHAME them.

Take out a full page spread in the local newspaper.

Would CMHR pay for that??

So long as EVERYTHING is absolutely true there is not one thing they can do about it.






:


----------



## RainSong (Aug 6, 2006)

rabbitsfizz said:


> OK....the law is a Donkey, we know that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad idea, unless you want to be taken to court. Libel and slander laws are strict... I'm not sure which it would fall under (if not both) since my mind is fuzzy. Sadly, sometimes these laws protect the abuser... they'd have to be able to prove everything, flat-out beyond a shadow of a doubt, and it sounds like the laws there would be agianst them.


----------



## bfogg (Aug 11, 2006)

I jave been doing a lot of work on Pheobe and can tell you she is a very sweet if confused mare right now!

While I was taking some of the pain out of her knees she was literally following me with her nose! :new_shocked: It was like okay what are you doing?




:



:

Bonnie


----------



## SunQuest (Aug 11, 2006)

rabbitsfizz said:


> OK....the law is a Donkey, we know that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Jane. I love the attitude and would agree with you. But....

CMHR was founded as a non-judgemental organization. While we all may agree with you at heart, it is very important that CMHR NOT do what you suggest. CMHR has to prove every day and at each rescue that we will not judge what is happening. This is CMHR's foundation and how CMHR will gain the trust of those involved.

Sigh.





ANyway, while I don't do much with CMHR anymore due to personal health reasons, I still LOVE CMHR and their volunteers very much and it breaks my heart when I read what is happening with these horses before they get to those with CMHR. I would love it if CMHR was no longer needed!

And Bonnie... My deepest thanks to you. I know what you are doing for this mare (from experience with others) and once again, you can't be thanked enough!

(((Hugs to you all!)))


----------



## Gini (Aug 11, 2006)

Nila,

Thank you! You said it so well. As much as some of us would like to really rip on the

owners of these horses we can't. It would do the horses a grave injustice and possibly

put them thru more danger and abuse. We are very lucky that Tracy found Phoebe and has

brought her so far along. Phoebe is now a lucky girl. Stacy and Joy will welcome her to AZ

in the next few weeks or so.

Thank you Tracy!!!!


----------



## tracerace (Aug 11, 2006)

Bonnie, she does that when we try and touch her knees



. She's very wary of her legs - and the closer you get to her feet she must have her mouth right there (justin case).

She is doing well today, but she seems to be a little "off"...I can't put my finger on it. Bonnie, would you know? I'll be watching her closely. Her appectite is the same, she just seems tired or something.


----------



## tiny zebra (Aug 11, 2006)

While we would all like the previous owner to suffer the same as Phoebe did, we can't do that to our OWN reputation. At LEAST he did turn her over. If anyone goes out and hangs signs, spreads rumors, etc, it may just turn off a person who has a horse that really needs our help for fear of the same attacks. Some people get overwhelmed by horses/situations like this. There are many reasons including mental illness. You can't tear someone up for what they have done if in the end they did the right thing. It may be different if she hadn't been turned over and the owner REFUSED to accept help, but then you run the risk of the person taking the horse out back and just killing it to get rid of the evidence.

It's a very hard thing to bite your tongue when faced with these situations but we must remember that we are there for the horse and the first and foremost thing is to get them out of bad situations and forge on ahead with the rehabilitation and happier times!



:

Nila, welcome back!!!! We miss you!

Stacy


----------



## tracerace (Aug 12, 2006)

I think in this case, it was simply ignorance. As disgusting and patheitc as that seems. Phoebe was neglected, but she appears to have been handled "nicely" - she's not headshy, afraid of people, etc. The little teenager that lived next door went over some time ago with nippers....the girl wanted to trim Phobes hooves. The man said,

Hon, thats just how her feet grow".

He needs an education....a serious one....but as Stacy and Gini said, he handed her over - that was the RIGHT thing to do. I doubt he had people knocking athis door to offer help until I came. He had offered her originally to the neighbors (with the teen) but they are new to horses themselves and were overwhelmed at the sight of her. That indicates to me that he wanted to get her out of the situation but didn't know what else to do.

The longer I look at this situation, the sadder it becomes, but the easier it is to understand. I'm just so glad that she wasn't beat as far as I can tell. When Gini told me Mouses story I just couldn't believe what I heard. So, it could have been worse for Phoebe....it could have.


----------



## Jenks (Aug 14, 2006)

:aktion033: Kudos to all of you involved!

I am dying to see what the farrier can do....I know it will be slow, but I'll stop cringing when I see them start to improve......What an idiot, "that's just the way her feet grow?" You must be joking.......

Hugs to you guys and much healing vibes to Phoebe!


----------

